# Injector Cleaning Service



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I would guess it's one of or both of these services: https://www.bgprod.com/services/diesel-fuel-services/

I run a premium diesel fuel which has additional cleaners so I would not pay for the injector cleaner depending on what fuel you use (GM recommends not using pour in additives).


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> I would guess it's one of or both of these services: https://www.bgprod.com/services/diesel-fuel-services/
> 
> I run a premium diesel fuel which has additional cleaners so I would not pay for the injector cleaner depending on what fuel you use (GM recommends not using pour in additives).


I think you're correct, that looks to be how they described the service. 

I think they make that recommendation because some of the additives are not necessarily compatible with the factory emissions system/sensors. I'm not too worried about those 

My thoughts are aligned with yours. I'm continuously adding detergents that theoretically accomplish the same thing as their machine. If I'm going to clean the injectors I'm going to pull them and have them tested/ultrasonically cleaned/validated. Otherwise, this service they are recommending doesn't add any *measurable* value as far as I'm concerned.

Because they aren't doing pattern tests and flow measurements beforehand it cannot be determined if the service is even required, nor can it assure you that the 'service' improved the spray pattern and calibrated the injection volume.


----------

